# Best short in the market?



## spitrader1 (1 November 2006)

There is always alot of talk about what is the best stock to pick that is heading north, what about an open discussion on where if you could take a short position, or buy some puts, what be the stock for you??


----------



## spitrader1 (1 November 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> There is always alot of talk about what is the best stock to pick that is heading north, what about an open discussion on where if you could take a short position, or buy some puts, what be the stock for you??



AWC?? hahahah


----------



## Kauri (1 November 2006)

Not the best by a long shot but it's working for me so far... BPT.


----------



## pacer (1 November 2006)

About time we had this discussion.... NEO if it was possible.....looking always, but not much around at the moment


----------



## Ken (1 November 2006)

i'll give you my port folio.

just go short on that and you will make a killing....

possible to sHORT ERA.. they have risen a fair bit surely correction due!


----------



## Porper (1 November 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> There is always alot of talk about what is the best stock to pick that is heading north, what about an open discussion on where if you could take a short position, or buy some puts, what be the stock for you??




I like the look of SYB today.

Very bearish divergence and humongous volume today, pushing up strongly. Rejection of higher prices and finishing on the low for the day.Looks an ideal short to me .................. so i did


----------



## CanOz (1 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Not the best by a long shot but it's working for me so far... BPT.




Thanks mate, i just got out of a long pos. today.....Without making a quid! At least its good to know someone else felt that it was going anywhere but up!

Cheers,


----------



## BSD (1 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> possible to sHORT ERA.. they have risen a fair bit surely correction due!




Absolutely

Short ERA into every result announcement when they alert the market to the difference between the moonward bound spot U price and their long term contracted prices.


----------



## champ2003 (3 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, i just got out of a long pos. today.....Without making a quid! At least its good to know someone else felt that it was going anywhere but up!
> 
> Cheers,





Good to see BPT going up


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Good to see BPT going up




Its called the Canaussieuck effect....i sell it and it goes up!


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Not the best by a long shot but it's working for me so far... BPT.




Kauri, H&S not confirmed yet, but if it is, it might be  surer play. Oil up overnight will make this stronger Mon. The Delhi deal is the only thing that has held this back really. Once that's sorted its heading higher, not lower. (pending POI, which is going to stay up IMO)


----------



## Kauri (4 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Kauri, H&S not confirmed yet, but if it is, it might be surer play. Oil up overnight will make this stronger Mon. The Delhi deal is the only thing that has held this back really. Once that's sorted its heading higher, not lower. (pending POI, which is going to stay up IMO)




  If the Possible H+S breaks its just icing on the cake. Original stop was at minor Wii, now at rise above minor Wc-Intermediate WB. Still trying to get a grasp of EW so take all of my theories with a pinch of salt. Not too concerned about the last 3 days price action as it has a very small range on light volume, When the buyers/sellers take control again will be when it will make a move, I think.   
  The fundamentals, POI are interesting, I don't take much notice of them as I don't really understand them in any depth,i.e with anns it is often what they don't say that is more relevant, time will tell if they lead price/volume or the other way. Either way, I have my stops set.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> If the Possible H+S breaks its just icing on the cake. Original stop was at minor Wii, now at rise above minor Wc-Intermediate WB. Still trying to get a grasp of EW so take all of my theories with a pinch of salt. Not too concerned about the last 3 days price action as it has a very small range on light volume, When the buyers/sellers take control again will be when it will make a move, I think.
> The fundamentals, POI are interesting, I don't take much notice of them as I don't really understand them in any depth,i.e with anns it is often what they don't say that is more relevant, time will tell if they lead price/volume or the other way. Either way, I have my stops set.




I do agree that it's looking precarious. If H&S confirmed my target would be $0.90. 

I'm a long term holder of this, so it's a bit worrying..


----------



## Caliente (4 November 2006)

Hi kauri, just noticed this short thread and your pick of BPT. 

Just FYI my latest Merrill Lynch report has BPT moving north with a 12 month objective of $2.00/.

Of course shares can go either north OR south, but you might lose out on this one if you short BPT from here.

Best of luck/
 Caliente.


----------



## Kauri (20 November 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Good to see BPT going up




  It's been a struggle but you will be pleased to know I've still got my shorts on, just........was that a collective sigh of relief


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

surely Telstra was shorted at $3.90 money in the bank


----------



## Kauri (20 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> surely Telstra was shorted at $3.90 money in the bank




   I take it you mean that now TLS has fallen 7% odd you are claiming it..:dance:


----------



## chops_a_must (20 November 2006)

I would have been shorting ZFX over the last week if I wasn't holding it.


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

It was obvious Telstra shares were being bought so instos could get there allocations which drove the price up so much. 

T3 is the preferred way of owing telstra.

not claiming it just seemed logical


----------



## Kauri (11 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Not the best by a long shot but it's working for me so far... BPT.




   BPT...
   From post #3 on 1st Nov...  still drilling down...


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> BPT...
> From post #3 on 1st Nov...  still drilling down...



Yep, I sold out my long position last week, just in time....


----------



## Kauri (1 February 2007)

Has BPT finally struck bottoms...


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

no, this one is about to fall through the floor


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 February 2007)

WPL, RIO 



have been great since last may to play on the short side all where short term trades off the back of failed rallies. But don't think that will make them great for the next 6-8 months.

this is not a recommendation people just past experience from trades i have made since last May!  :ald:  (love these smilies!)


----------



## j4mesa (7 February 2007)

ZFX from 1 February 2007


----------



## Sean K (27 July 2007)

Any idea's here?

I don't think this will be a one day sell off, but not a 'crash' either. A chace to put on some shorts IMO. 

( I'll probably be wrong one way or the other  )

So, what do you think?

My guesses are anything specific to the US where the pain is comming from.

WDC, RIN, RMD, CSL, and JHX must be a monty for a short....

Any financials relying on the US?

Only long players might not want to turn on the computer today. Ouch. 

(would have been nice to put them on yesty!!!  )


----------



## mick2006 (27 July 2007)

WDC will be the best of those Kennas with large real estate exposure in the US and also very significant debt.


----------



## Sean K (27 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> WDC will be the best of those Kennas with large real estate exposure in the US and also very significant debt.



I agree this is a potential.

I think JHX is looking more vulnerable though. Check out these 2 charts.  

$8.00 is supposed to be support, but with this DJI action  Next stop 7, or maybe 6.50...


----------



## Ken (27 July 2007)

I saw some one have a single sell order of wdc of 242,000 shares

WDC will be opportunity to get for the next 3 years on  long term play.  Hopefully in the 17's!

Exciting times with the volatility.

Gets the heart racing.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2007)

Ken said:


> I saw some one have a single sell order of wdc of 242,000 shares
> 
> WDC will be opportunity to get for the next 3 years on  long term play.  Hopefully in the 17's!
> 
> ...



I agree there might be a good opportunity to pick up WDC as a long term investment at some stage here, but perhaps not yet, IMO. Checking the chart, it seems clear that the breakdown through $20.30 ish, with next decent support at $18. US is off more than 100 as I speak, so looks a possibility.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2007)

ANZ looks vulnerable for a few more points to the downside.


----------



## juw177 (14 August 2007)

Ok I decided to have a go at this shorting thing so I had a go at WPL.
It reached a new 3 month low yesterday breaking the $42 support, and going lower still.


----------



## numbercruncher (14 August 2007)

Yah i reckon ANZ especially once realestate starts tanking they seem to have alot of exposure to over inflated New Zealand realestate.


Just my humble opinion


----------



## ta2693 (14 August 2007)

I miss the time when I was trading on NYSE.
On Nyse, you can short everything with cost similar to long shares. but Here only very big company are available to short. The cost of short is very high, if you chose to use CFD, which made profitable short day trading a mission impossible. 
Is anyone here know a cheap way of shorting small stock?


----------



## chops_a_must (16 August 2007)

Has anyone been on RHG?

Another humdinger of an announcement this morning.

At one stage the 9th row of the depth was at 20c...

You really wonder if this company will exist looking ahead...


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2017)

Surely anything oil or supporting old time energy production is a short?

Please list.

Long term short potential.


----------



## SuperGlue (31 July 2017)

kennas said:


> Surely anything oil or supporting old time energy production is a short?
> 
> Please list.
> 
> Long term short potential.




Not according to the chart watcher in the attached link.
In the video interview, the oldtimers of "old time energy" are very cautious of the price movement.

*"Oil's rally could set up a test of $68 per barrel, says a chart watcher who saw the current move coming"

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/29/oil...-watcher-who-saw-the-current-move-coming.html
*


----------



## CanOz (31 July 2017)

I agree, oil is set for a good run higher.


----------



## CanOz (31 July 2017)

I need more evidense for a run to 68 but my current target would be 52.50 ish if the we can get through  50.80...Looking for longs for now. 50.25 to 50.50 may get covered quickly as it has been an area of low volume in the recent past.


----------



## aus_trader (3 August 2017)

I'm with the above posters... Oil prices have been hovering at these rock bottom prices for quite a while and a lot of the producers are barely profitable pulling barrels from the ground if not losing money. US shale oil caused a big oversupply back in the day to send oil prices to these levels from what I've read. But a lot of the shale producers have stopped producing/exploring as it's not economical when oil price is this low and extracting oil from shale is a complex and expensive process. So in my opinion this oversupply would dry up, paving the way for higher oil prices.

I just added a speculative oil/gas play (Buru Energy, BRU) in my speculative stocks journal that I keep here at ASF. It says that it still has a A$25 - A$30 operating margin even at current prices. So it's margins are leveraged to a rising oil price.

Not sure of any targets but oil price should go higher from these levels I reckon...


----------

